
Networking Is Overrated - mcone
https://mobile.nytimes.com/2017/08/24/opinion/sunday/networking-connections-business.html
======
scottporad
I slightly disagree. "Networking" doesn't often yield amazing results because,
as the author says, simple networking is transactional.

However, I would state that "having a network" is priceless.

In part, the author's only talking about people who are trying to "network
up". The way to build a network is laterally -- to find people facing similar
challenges, compare notes and learn from each other.

